# Wood shavings



## drgnfly2265 (Dec 7, 2011)

A friend of mine at work builds a lot of stuff at work and told me that they have wood shavings left over if I want to use them for Bowser. I'm trying to figure out if they will be safe for her. I currently use cypress mulch mix and I love it. But if I can get the shavings and use it as bedding then that would be great too. I heard that pine isn't safe for sulcatas. Is that true? And I was wondering what other wood is alright. She has cedar, oak, and other types and just wants to get rid if it. Are those alright to use? And cypress shavings would be alright too? I just want to make sure that it will be safe for Bowser


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't use any of those. Cedar and pine give off toxic fumes, and I think oak is toxic in some forms too. Shavings aren't a good substrate anyhow, because you really can't dampen them. If the cypress is in some form that is the right size particles, it should work fine.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you! I remember the pine being bad but was going crazy trying to remember all of the others, lol. What size is the best for cypress? About the same size as what I buy in the mulch bags? Or is there a better size? I know I don't want anything small that she can eat...


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree that shavings are not a great tortoise substrate- not very absorbent, very dehydrating, etc.

As for cypress mulch, even for little'uns, i just use what is in the big bags at the home center.


----------

